# AC motor for a mercedes class-A



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm looking for a AC induction motor for a mercedes Class-A conversion basing on factory project from 1997:
details here: http://www.eaaeurope.org/dont_mess.html

the specifications on this project call for a 50kw max.rev. 9700rpm motor.

what kind of motor with these specs is on the market and which price?.
also what kind of controller/software to tune such a motor.
any suggestion would help as i'm quite new to EV conversions and no info here around (italy).
thanks.

PS: we have 230V plugs here


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I-ESON said:


> i'm looking for a AC induction motor for a mercedes Class-A conversion basing on factory project from 1997:
> details here: http://www.eaaeurope.org/dont_mess.html
> 
> the specifications on this project call for a 50kw max.rev. 9700rpm motor.
> ...


About the only thing I know which fits the bill is 

http://www.acpropulsion.com/technology/gen2.htm 

I think it is about 50 kW rated, continuous operation. Comes as a package with controller, tuned, including battery charger and DC converter, I think. Price, about $25K.

You might try http://www.metricmind.com/

Or http://www.electroauto.com/ They have AC kits using Solectrica (Azure) induction motors.

Hope that helps.

major


----------



## kugmo (Oct 31, 2008)

any update on this project? how did this go?


----------



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm discussing with EAA europe about this project and seems they're also working on something very similar so hope can join our strenghts.

will keep updated as soon as have some news
Rob


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

I have found some Induction servo motors that have pretty good ratings in comparison to above mentioned sources. They are not specifically made for Ev's but offer very similar ratings. They can be puchased with H rated windings, and have a max rpm of 8000. The continuous rating is 3000 rpm's. Torque ranges from 100 to almost 400 Nm. They are heavier than afore mentioned motors but i thkn that they could possibly be a good comprimise considering they are cheaper. I plan to try them in my conversion, but have yet to do so. It would require you building your own controller. Let me know if you want the specs. I have a bad feeling that motors are going to get scarce pretty soon when the automakers get into the EV business. Things have a tendency of being difficut to aquire when they relate to something the that may hurt the auto industry or be used in projects they are aspiring.​


----------



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

buzzforb said:


> Things have a tendency of being difficut to aquire when they relate to something the that may hurt the auto industry or be used in projects they are aspiring.​


THAT'S TRUE!!! this is my suspect too.

do you think the SIEMES 1PH4 product range would be reliable for a EV conversion?
http://www.automation.siemens.com/mc/mc-sol/en/3f98fc63-4771-4f94-8b8e-5bee48b4c1b5/index.aspx

BTW, please tell me more specs about these motors you found (brand, web link to details, etc.) it would help


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

I can't find enough info on that motor to tell you what i think. I know that Siemens make excellent motor products but beyobd that, i will not be abe to give my opinion. One thing that i know that is true is the importance of operational torque and rpm range. with these motors, torques hould not be a problem with a proper controller, but rpms may be limited. It all depends on how you pan on mounting the motor to the car( tranny or direct drive). I will send the info on the motor i have found to you sometime this weekend. I have no doubts that if the quality of the motor is good(foreign made), it will more than suffice as an ev motor.What are your controller plans?


----------



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

currently I'm focusing on the AzureDynamics AC55 motor, but there are some data which are puzzling me a bit.

Electroauto displays this motor for 78Kw peak at 8000 rpm's, while Azure Dynamics data sheets calls for only 59kw.

where is the truth?

Also, azure dynamics suggest this motor for direct drive applications as it is a low-speed design for a 3-5:1 ratio.

May I use it with a manual 5 gears transmission or is it better to remove everything?

any help?
thanks.


----------

